# Protein Bars Ranked



## snake (Jun 11, 2014)

I bumped into this and thought it may be of some interest to others. I did see two bars I have used; about half way down the list. I didn't see my morning protein bar there; PROMAX LS. It has 18 grams of protein, only 9 grams of sugar and packs 14 grams of fiber! I'm not too keen on the Stevia sweetener since the research does not have a long history.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 11, 2014)

Collosal bars are best for me


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2014)

don't eat that crap!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 11, 2014)

Jenner said:


> don't eat that crap!



Why not?????


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 11, 2014)

Home made protein bars are so much better. 
And you can add whatever you want


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Why not?????



Lol, cuz it's carp 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Lol, cuz it's carp
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2



And that would be crap

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep a carp bar sounds like crap to me lol


----------



## Onrek (Jun 11, 2014)

I used to eat, at some point in time, almost every protein bar that's out there. My verdict is that they're all filled with garbage like sugar, sugar alcohols, and other fillers. They aren't worth the steep price (seems cheap at a glance but it really isn't). Most of them contain gluten too since they're all made from some form of a processed grain although there are some gluten free ones now.

Imho, you're better off with a protein shake + an egg or 2, and some olive oil in there.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't eat bars, but snake you mentioned stevia... i wouldn't be scared of it. Even synthetic sweeteners like aspartame and sucralose have been proven in vivo to have basically zero negative effects regardless of what health bloggers rant about


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2014)

Nothing wrong with Stevia


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 11, 2014)

This seems like a good quick post workout meal


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 11, 2014)

I knew you didn't like carp anyway.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 11, 2014)

Dont eat them often but Quest bars seem to be the least processed outside of home made.


----------



## Rip (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been eating Supreme Protein Bars(prefer the peanut butter and chocolate one) for years, only out of necessity. It's better than going without a meal. If I know I'm not going to be able to eat where I'm going, I can grab a protein bar and avoid going into a catabolic state. 
Also, it's better than eating junk food or deserts. 
I don't even eat my own birthday cake, I never eat candy, cake, ice cream, etc.  So, a protein bar occasionally serves as a treat.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 11, 2014)

20% of the time I eat what I need to eat when I need to eat it.  I don't care what it is as long as it is close to what I need.  The other 80% of the time I eat as well as I can.

If I was to only eat perfect foods not only would my training suffer but so would my well being because the most difficult part of this game is eating.

Bars fill this little gap as needed.  Hell I will eat a handful of oats and raw eggs if I need to or down a Sonic large milkshake if I need calories.  

When you train like a freaking animal in a cage in the end you will be ok.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 11, 2014)

Jenner said:


> don't eat that crap!



Yes they are crap!! Only to be eaten in an emergency.  When there is nothing else around.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2014)

Rip said:


> I've been eating Supreme Protein Bars(prefer the peanut butter and chocolate one) for years, only out of necessity. It's better than going without a meal. If I know I'm not going to be able to eat where I'm going, I can grab a protein bar and avoid going into a catabolic state.
> Also, it's better than eating junk food or deserts.
> I don't even eat my own birthday cake, I never eat candy, cake, ice cream, etc.  So, a protein bar occasionally serves as a treat.



Fresh baked goods are 10x better than anything processed so if you are not eating a baked from scratch bday cake...shame on you!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 11, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Yes they are crap!! Only to be eaten in an emergency.  When there is nothing else around.



I guess I never have an emergency lol


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 11, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I guess I never have an emergency lol



Its not often but there are times when you know you Will be with out food and it's hard to bring any. In those types of cases I'll pick up a couple of protein bars but I try to get the cleaner ones like the VPX.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 11, 2014)

Crap or not I bought two boxes of quest bars


----------



## Get Some (Jun 11, 2014)

I like Detour bars the best but I hardly eat them. I keep them around along with some granola bars in case I forget my traditional snack or preworkout.. I consider them a cheat! Except on leg day... leg day I can eat a 7 course meal beforehand and be comnpletely hungry by the time I'm through after lifting legs


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 12, 2014)

snake said:


> I bumped into this and thought it may be of some interest to others. I did see two bars I have used; about half way down the list. I didn't see my morning protein bar there; PROMAX LS. It has 18 grams of protein, only 9 grams of sugar and packs 14 grams of fiber! I'm not too keen on the Stevia sweetener since the research does not have a long history.



Nice post, Snake! Like most, I don't make a habit pf protein bars but when I'm on the road and its between going hungry & protein bar, I'll down one (or three) every time. 

May have to look into some Quest bars


----------



## stonetag (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah protein bars are rank......oh ranked...never mind.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 12, 2014)

List of things Spongy needs to write articles on:

1,3 Dimethylamine

The Myth of the Protein Bar


----------



## snake (Jun 12, 2014)

I do one protein bar a day in the morning with my 20 oz coffee. It's give me 18 grams of protein and 14 grams of fiber with only 9 grams of sugar. I don't view it as a meal substitute, just a way to pick up some decent cals. You guys make me feel like I ate at McDonalds after stopping for a case of beer!

Spongy,
When's the "Myth of Protein Bars" coming out? I would like a signed copy please!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 12, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Its not often but there are times when you know you Will be with out food and it's hard to bring any. In those types of cases I'll pick up a couple of protein bars but I try to get the cleaner ones like the VPX.



this is true, I keep almonds in my car lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 12, 2014)

snake said:


> I do one protein bar a day in the morning with my 20 oz coffee. It's give me 18 grams of protein and 14 grams of fiber with only 9 grams of sugar. I don't view it as a meal substitute, just a way to pick up some decent cals. You guys make me feel like I ate at McDonalds after stopping for a case of beer!
> 
> Spongy,
> When's the "Myth of Protein Bars" coming out? I would like a signed copy please!




lol, of course they are not as bad as a case of beer and fast food at the same time! In fact, I'm not saying they are "bad" just not worth the money as there are better choices 

and yes, they are still crap no matter what spongy says and I love him dearly!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 12, 2014)

Spongy said:


> List of things Spongy needs to write articles on:
> 
> 1,3 Dimethylamine
> 
> The Myth of the Protein Bar




Glad you remembered!   cant wait for that dmaa article.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I don't eat bars, but snake you mentioned stevia... i wouldn't be scared of it. Even synthetic sweeteners like aspartame and sucralose have been proven in vivo to have basically zero negative effects regardless of what health bloggers rant about



Is love to see the research that proves aspartame is ok. Personally I think it complete poison!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd love..................


----------



## goodfella (Jun 13, 2014)

I swear some of those are worse than 5 candy bars at once. Every time I would take the first bite and start chewing it up, I could literally feel my teeth rotting away no joke lol


----------



## JackC4 (Jun 28, 2014)

I keep ostrim around, 14 grams of protein. Make your breath hot tho and not a protein bar but delicious none the less


----------

